# الكوميديا الالهية ( دانتى اليجيرى )



## zezza (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*الأدب الأيطالي :*

يشمل الأدب الإيطالي روائع عديدة كُتبت منذ بدايات القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي. كما أنه عزّْز حركات ثقافية مهمة كان لها أثر دائم على آداب قومية أخرى. ولم تصبح اللغة الإيطالية لغة قومية عامة إلاّ بعد عام 1870م. ومع ذلك فإن إحدى خصائص الأدب الإيطالي أن له لغة موحدة خلال تاريخه الطويل. وقد حدث هذا التوحيد لأن ثلاثة كُتّاب إيطاليين كبارٍ في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي هم دانتي اليجيري وبترارك وجيوفاني بوكاتشيو 







*العصور الوسطى* 
يعتقد بعض العلماء أن الأدب الإيطالي نشأ عام 1225م عندما كتب القديس فرانسيس الأسيسي أنشودة الشمس. وكانت هذه القصيدة أول كتابة أدبية في اللغة الدارجة بدلاً من اللاتينية، وكانت تعبّر عن المشاعر الدينية للجماهير، لهذا تُعدُ أول صوت إيطالي في الأدب.
 وقد ساعدت الكوميديا الإلهية لدانتي وهي أحد أروع الإنجازات الشعرية، على تكوين اللغة الإيطالية الأدبية










*دانتي أليجيري (1265 - 1321م).*
أحد أكبر شعراء إيطاليا في القرون الوسطى، ويعده الكثيرون أحد أكبر شعراء الغرب قاطبة. تعد ملحمته الكوميديا الإلهية من بين الأعمال الكبرى في عالم الأدب، وقد أثنى عليها النقاد، ليس فقط لكونها تشكل شعرًا رفيعًا ولكن لما فيها من حكمة وعلم.


يُعد دانتي مفكرًا شهيرًا، وواحدًا من بين أكبر المثقفين في عصره. وينظر عدد من الدارسين إلى الكوميديا الإلهية بوصفها ملخصًا لأفكار العصور الوسطى. كان تأثير دانتي قويًا على الكُتّاب الذين جاءوا من بعده. قلد أعماله كل من جفري تشوسر وجون ميلتون،
 كما أثر دانتي في أدباء القرن التاسع عشر مثل هنري ودزورث لونجفلو وبيرسي بيش شيلي واللورد بايرون 





حياته:
ولد دانتي في فلورنسا في اواخر مايو 1265 وعمد بأسم دورانتي اليجيري ومن المعاني التي تقال في تفسير اسمه حامل الجناح الباقي على الزمن وهو ينحدر من اسره من اصل روماني عريق ترجع الى عصر يوليوس قيصر ويقال ان جده دلي الزبي قد اشترك في الحمله الصليبيه الثانيه في القرن الثاني عشر
احب دانتي بياتريتشي ابنة فولكوبورتيناري من اثرياء فلورنسا في عمر التاسعه لكنها تزوجت غيره وماتت في شرخ الشباب فحزن دانتي لموتها حتى المرض .
خاض دانتي العديد من الحروب والمعارك وعاش فتره كثيره من حياته مشردا . اصيب دانتي بالملاريا ولم يحتمل جسده المرض فمات 
ليلة 13/14 سبتمبر 1321 
يقال ان الفردوس لم يكن مكتمل بل كان ينقصه اخر 13 نشيد وبعد عدة شهور من موته حلم ابنه جاكوبو به واخبره بمكانها

*♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦*
كما كان دانتي عضوًا نشطًا في الحياة السياسية والعسكرية لفلورنسا. التحق بالجندية عندما كان شابًا، وتقلد مناصب مهمة في حكومة فلورنسا خلال التسعينيات من القرن الرابع عشر، أصبح منشغلاً بصراع سياسي بين مجموعتين، مجموعة الغويلف ومجموعة الغبليون اللتين كانتا تتصارعان فيما بينهما للسيطرة على توسكاني،

 وقد استطاعت مجموعة سياسية من مجموعة الغويلف السيطرة على فلورنسا سنة 1301م. كانت هذه المجموعة السياسية تكره هذا الشاعر، مما أدى بها إلى نفيه سنة 1302م والحكم عليه بالموت في حالة رجوعه إلى فلورنسا، عاش دانتي ما تبقى من حياته بالمنفى وتوفي في رافينا ودفن بها.

.





*أعماله:*
من بين كتابات دانتي الأولى، يوجد أحسن عمل له وهو الحياة الجديدة والذي كُتِب نحو سنة 1293م، ويتضمن 31 قطعة شعرية ملحقة بتعليق نثري، يصف فيه حبه لبياترس، ويُظهر عمله الحياة الجديدة مدى تأثره بالشعر الذي أنشده الشعراء المتجولون، وهو شكل شعري انتعش في جنوبي فرنسا خلال القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر الميلاديين.


بدأ دانتي كتابة الكوميديا الإلهية في عام 1308م تقريبًا وتحكي هذه الملحمة الشعرية انتعاشه الروحي، وتركز الاهتمام على موضوع الحياة بعد الموت


أما عمله المأدبة فهو عمل غير مكتمل كتبه بالإيطالية ويحتوي على ثلاث قصائد غنائية، كل قصيدة ملحقة بتعليقات طويلة ومفصلة لمعانيها. كما يتضمن هذا العمل المعرفة الفلسفية والعلمية الواسعة لدانتي.


. كتب دانتي مجموعة من الأعمال الأخرى، وتضم مجموعة من القطع الشعرية ومجموعة من الرسائل











*الكوميديا *

(ربما لم يترجم كتاب إلى اللغات الأجنبية _غير الكتاب المقدس _كما ترجمت الكوميديا الإلهية 0وبلغت فى لغات بعينها عشرات المرات ، فقد ترجمت إلى الإنجليزية حوالى 47مرة 
و هو ثانى كتاب يطبع بعد الكتاب المقدس 
،وكانت الدوافع للترجمة ماتحويه الكوميديا من أدب وفن ،وبما تتضمنه من سياسة قومية ،ومن سيا سة دولية عا لمية ،وبما تحتوى عليه من أساطير ،وتواريخ ،وعلوم ، لاهوت ،ولغويات ، قد اجتذبت كثرين إلى رحابها ،فوجدوا فيها وسيلة لإرضاء ذوقهم ،وزيادة معارفهم ،وتدريب ملكاتهم فى مجالات الأدب واللغة والعلم 0
*♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦*
. تنقسم الكوميديا الالهية الى ثلاثة أجزاء هي «الجحيم ،المطهر ، الجنة » ويتألف كل جزء من ثلاث وثلاثين أغنية وينقسم كل جزء الى تسعة فصول وفصل عاشر إضافي والقصيدة كلها مكتوبة على شكل مقاطع «ثلاثيات» وينتهي كل جزء منها بكلمة النجوم .

 ‏
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نقول : إن دانتي بنى الكوميديا الالهية على شكل رواية من روايات المغامرات التي تجري أحداثها في بلاد لم ترها عين انسان .‏


و الكوميديا بلغة ايطاليا تعنى الشعر البسيط الذى يقال بطريقة غنائية و ليس المقصود بها الضحك و الفكاهة 


1*- الجحيم*: يصف لنا دانتي كيف يجري تعذيب «المترددين» الذين لم ينضموا الى أي حزب من الاحزاب المتصارعة حيث يظهر الناس عراة يلسعهم النحل والذباب وتسيل من عيونهم الدموع الممزوجة بالدم وتزحف تحت أقدامهم الديدان المقززة ومنذ ذلك الوقت لاتنقطع لحظة عن رؤية المعجزات والفضائع ،حيث نمر عبر الجحيم لنرى في مدينة دانتي الملتهبة فرانشيشكا الجميلة ونتعرف الى تفاصيل التعذيب ونستمع الى وصف الآلام التي تنتظر بونيفاس والاوجاع التي يتعرض لها لوتسيفير العملاق ،وذلك كان من أجل وصف مركز الارض ومن أجل اعداد وتهيئة القارئ لدخول المطهر.
•	بالإيطالية Inferno) وعدد الأبيات: 4710













‏
2-* المطهر*: مكان لايوجد فيه ليل ولانهار بل هدوء وحزن وتحرر من عبء الذكريات الأرضية الذي يرزح تحته أسرى الجحيم إن الامل المنبعث في قلوب الموجودين في المطهر وفرحهم وهم في وسط اللهيب يتلاءم مع مزاجهم المتحمس الذي يؤكده صعودهم المستمر الى أعلى في بداية طريق المطهر المتعرج يرسم ملاك على جبين دانتي الحرف الأول من كلمة (إثم) سبع مرات إلا أن الملائكة تمسح بأجنحتها هذه الحروف واحداً بعد آخر في أثناء صعوده وتطهره من الآثام .‏
•	بالإيطالية: Purgatorio))، وعدد الأبيات: 4755








3- *الفردوس :* تمتاز تصوير الفردوس عند دانتي بالروعة والغموض حيث يظهر الناعمون في الفردوس الكلية الالهية إنهم جميعاً يشكلون وردة العرش ويحتلون في مدرج واسع جداً اماكن كبيرة تتناسب مع أعمالهم البطولية وأمجادهم الى جانب ذلك يستطيعون الظهور في المدن السماوية في القمر والمريخ وغيرها من الكواكب .‏ 

•	بالإيطالية: Paradiso، وعدد الأبيات: 4758







http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D9%88%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%A7_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A5%D9%84%D9%87%D9%8A%D8%A9
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايه دة يا زيزا

بتغيبي بتغيبي..

وبتيجينا موضع من اروع المواضيع واهمها

لييييييييييييييييه كدة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اشكرك لقد اغنيتي الثقافي بالموضوع..

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك..


*


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا

موضوع ومعلومات رائعه جدا
الرب يبارككك​*


----------



## zezza (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *ايه دة يا زيزا
> 
> بتغيبي بتغيبي..
> 
> ...



بجد مبسوطة كتير ان الموضوع عجبك كليمو 
ربنا يخليك دايما رافع معنوياتى :08:
شكرا كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## zezza (1 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> موضوع ومعلومات رائعه جدا
> الرب يبارككك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير يا زيزا 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## zezza (2 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ميرسى لك كتير يا زيزا
> المسيح معك ويباركك


----------

